# Forum > Social Media > Facebook Accounts And Services >  FB accounts: what are they and how to choose a profile for arbitration

## IorvertNoter

Accounts are the most popular consumable for working with Facebook. New profiles are needed all the time, especially at a time when the social network introduces new rules and actively bans webmasters.
Facebook arbitrage accounts have several varieties, which we will talk about today. From the material you will learn what accounts for FB are and how they differ, what advantages and disadvantages they have and how to get them.
_Let's start!_
Brute and log accounts
Both brute and log accounts are profiles of real users that were obtained by hacking.
•	Brute accounts are mined using special programs - brute force. The database of possible passwords and the number or email of the account are loaded into them, after which brute force blindly selects the password.
Considering that many people use simple passwords, it is not difficult for brute force to hack an account.
•	Log accounts are mined by hackers, often with the help of viruses and programs that collect information. Their main difference from brute accounts is that along with the profile, the affiliate receives a complete set of data about the user, including cookies.
If you correctly configure the antidetect browser Gologin, then the trust and “survivability” of such profiles will be higher.


The easiest and safest way to get such accounts is to buy them.
*Now let's move on to the benefits of brute and log accounts:*
•	Real users. The account belongs to real people who could use it for more than one year. The history of activity has a positive effect on the trust;
•	Limits. High trust and a long profile life give access to large limits;
•	Moderation advantage. Thanks to a high trust, it will be easier to pass moderation and launch promotion;
•	Pervobil and someone else's budget. You can get access to the original, and if the account was used before you, access to someone else's budget will open.

But, such accounts have enough disadvantages:
•	Fraudsters. The seller may deceive you and not provide an account, or open access to a low-quality profile. It is also common for stores to sell the same data to multiple hands;
•	Personal information. A real user can notice non-standard activity and track your data;
•	Payment details. You link your card to pay for advertising, and it can be used in the future. This can be done by both the owner of the page and the arbitrator who was sold the account data after you;
•	Difficulty of entry. Get such an account without special skills and software will not work;
•	Punishment. Hacking other people's accounts is a criminal offense, we do not recommend doing it yourself.
*Farm accounts/self-registrations*
This is one of the most common types of accounts.
In this case, the arbitrage specialist independently registers and warms up the account, imitating the actions of ordinary users. Farming becomes more complicated every year, but despite the improved FB algorithms, it is quite possible to mine accounts of this type on your own.
_Let's move on to the benefits:_
•	Only yours. Only the person who created it can run ads and access this account;
•	Low price. If you buy accounts, autoregistration will help you save your budget. In addition, you can create a farm department and forget about the need for consumables;
•	Lower chance of identity verification. On farmed accounts, it is less likely to get an identity verification through a selfie.
_Now, it's time to look at the cons:_
•	Labor intensity. Farming takes too long, and if you run ads right away, the profile will get banned in a couple of minutes. For the same reason, such accounts are not suitable for solo arbitrageurs;
•	Consumables. For farming, you will need not only to imitate user actions, but also to prepare software - the Gologin anti-detect browser, since it has high-quality software and your accounts will not be banned (14-day free trial when using the code ANTIKGOLOGIN14 instead of the usual . Enter the code after browser downloads), proxies and other means of anonymity. 

Also, don't forget to fill in the cookies;

_It is easier to buy such accounts, or hire a person who will farm for you._
*Rental accounts*
These are the accounts that the arbitrator rents from real users.
Often this is the first source of accounts for newbies, as you can ask a friend or relative to borrow access to the profile. This is a great option with high trust, which is suitable for working with white offers.
To get access to such accounts, you can contact your friends or find people who are ready to open access for money in profile chats.
_If we talk about the advantages of rental accounts, we can note:_
•	Warming up. These are trust accounts with activity created by a real person;
•	Cookies. If the account belongs to a user from your country, FB will not be able to reveal you by cookies;
•	Account recovery. If the profile is blocked, you can return access with the help of the real owner;
•	Serious cooperation. You can evaluate the account in advance and rent it for a long time;
•	Free. If you have friends who are ready to borrow an account, you probably won't have to pay for it;
•	Payment details. You get full access to payment data.
_But, there are also a few downsides:_
•	Fraudsters. You can be deceived at any stage of the transaction if you cooperate with third parties;
•	Price. If you rent an account for money, be prepared for a high price compared to other options.
_Otherwise_, this is a great option to start. If you are confident in the “landlord”, you can safely choose this type of profile.
Some tips for choosing accounts
*In order not to make a mistake when selecting and buying accounts, remember a few tips:*
•	It is better to overpay. Do not chase for savings - this raises your chances of getting low-quality profiles;
•	Specify the details in advance. Even before payment, it is necessary to discuss and fix what exactly is included in the kit when buying an account. Also check the details related to support from the seller;
•	Make sure you are not a scammer. Ask about the seller in arbitrage chats, find and request reviews;
•	Do not rush. Buy accounts in small bundles. It is better to buy more than to spend the budget on low-quality profiles;
•	Keep a stock. FB can ban accounts at any time, and therefore it is better to have several profiles in reserve. This will allow you not to rush into purchases in case of sudden blockages.
*Finally*
Any type of accounts is effective, and therefore the final choice is up to the arbitrator.
Each of the described types of accounts has its own advantages and disadvantages. Choose the most suitable type of profiles depending on your budget, time and trust requirements.
And if you have any problems with accounts or other details of the link, feel free to contact our manager - he will advise and help with any questions.
_Good luck to all!_

----------

